# [Tutorial] Fritzbox 72-/40/70 als Mediaserver einrichten!



## Black_Beetle (4. August 2009)

Es ist genial! Eine neue Firmware für meine Fritzbox 7270 ist rausgekommen. Neugierig habe ich diese gestern gleich aktualisiert und auf die Fritzbox draufgezogen. 

Es ist jetzt möglich das meine PS3 die Fritzbox als Mediaserver erkennt. Ich habe meine Festplatte an die Fritzbox angeschlossen und nun werden alle Filme auf der Platte in der PS3 untereinander angezeigt. (Siehe Bilder 3,4,5,6) 

Was ihr braucht? 

• Fritzbox 7270 mit der aktuellen Firmware-Version 54.04.76 
• Fritzbox 7240 mit der aktuellen Firmware-Version 73.04.76  
• Externe Festplatte 
• folgende Videos vorher anschauen 

---> USB-Speicher nutzen und freigeben (Schritt 3 u. Methode 1) 
AVM - FRITZ! Clips – Videos zur FRITZ!Box 

---> UPnP und die Musikbox der FRITZ!Box (Schritt 3) 
AVM - FRITZ! Clips – Videos zur FRITZ!Box 

• vorher "---> Fragen und Antworten:" ganz unten durchlesen



---> Schritt 1 

• Ihr schließt die Festplatte an eure Fritzbox via USB an. Am besten ist es wenn ihr die Platte in NTSF formatiert habt. Die Fritzbox kommt mit folgenden Formaten klar. 

• NTFS, Fat, Fat32 

Bermerkung: Fat und Fat32 kommt maximal mit 4 GB großen Dateien klar! 

Die Fritzbox kann maximal 3 Festplatten unterstützen via USBHub, mehr werden nicht unterstützt.  

---> Schritt 2 

Wenn ihr die Festplatte angeschlossen habt gebt ihr im Browser folgendes ein. 

• fritz.box 

Nun seht ihr die Oberfläche der Fritzbox. 

• Hier schaut ihr erstmal unter USB-geräte ob eure Festplatte richtig anerkannt wurde. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist müsst ihr ggf die Platte erneut anschließen sollte es dann immer noch nicht funktionieren dann die Platte nochmal an einen PC anstecken und über "Hardware entfernen" abstecken. 

Habt ihr die Platte abgesteckt wieder an die Fritzbox anstecken. 

Nun sollte es bei euch so aussehen. (Siehe Foto 1) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---> Schritt 3 

Ihr navigiert folgend: 

• klickt auf "USB-Geräte" 

• dann unter "aktivierte Optionen" auf "Einstellungen" 

• Nun setzt ihr ein Harken bei "Mediaserver aktivieren" (Siehe Foto 2) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



• anschließen noch unten auf "übernehmen" klicken, jetzt könnt ihr die Oberfläche der Fritzbox schließen. 


---> Schritt 4 

• Startet jetzt eure Playstation 3 und schaut unter Videos ob der Fritzbox Mediaserver gestartet ist. 

Es müsste bei euch nun so aussehen wie auf den Bildern. (Siehe Bild 3,4,5,6) 

Bild 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bild 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bild 6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





---> Neue Dateien auf die Platte bekommen. 

Methode 1 
• Entweder ihr macht das über das Netzwerk (zum Beispiel richtet ihr euch die Festplatte als Netzwerkspeicher ein)  

Methode 2 
• Die einfachste und schnellste Variante ist die Festplatte an euren Rechner zu stecken vorher in der Oberfläche der Fritzbox die Festplatte "sicher entfernen" um Datenverlust zu vermeiden.



---> Fragen und Antworten: 


• kann man wenns denn mal läuft auch jeden beliebigen speicher mal eben an den router klemmen, oder wird nur die eine platte registriert? 

Es werden bis zu 3 Platten unterstütz. 

Schau dir am besten mal die Videos an! (Siehe Startthread "Was ihr braucht" --> "folgende Videos vorher anschauen" 

• werden dann denn nicht auch mehr formate erkannt als wenn man medien von der internen platte startet? 

Kann ich noch nicht sagen. Die Scheiß Mkvs gibt die PS3 immernoch nicht wieder. grrrr 

Divx und Xvid dagegen schon sofern euer Player freigeschaltet ist. 

• also 3 platten gleichzeitig über nen hub....oder ohne hub eben einfach meine hdd abstecken und die vom kumpel dranklemmen und dessen medien abspielen ohne vorher wieder was im router umstellen zu müssen? 

Genau schließt ein Hub an den USB Anschluss der Fritzbox und kannst beliebig dranklemmen und beliebig abklemmen. Wichtig ist das du die Platten auf der Oberfläche der Fritzbox über den Button "sicher entfernen" absteckst ansonsten kann es zu einem Datenverlust kommen. 


• kompletter datenverlust? ist das der grund warum billigplatten so gerne soo schnell abrauchen auch wenn man sie fast nie rumgetragen hat?^^ 

Von Billigplatten sollte man die Finger lassen wenn man sein halbes Leben darauf abspeichern will. 

• kann man die externe nich direkt an die ps3 anschliessen?  

Nein das funktioniert nicht da die PS3 kein NTFS Format unterstützt und nicht jede Platte ist FAT/ FAt32 Formatierbar. 

• Hat jemand mit anderen Routern bereits ähnliche positive Erfahrungen gemacht?? 
Oder scheint die Fritzbox da momentan Vorreiter und Ausnahme zu sein?  

Meines Wissen gibt es keinen anderen Router der solche Funktionen bietet.  
Robert ich weiß nciht wie andere Router ticken aber ich weiß das auf den Routern von AVM ein kleines Linux läuft daher auch die Möglichkeit solche Features nachzuliefern, denke ich. 

Es gibt ne Community die sich auf die Modifikation der Firmware spezialisiert hat. Wenn du dich ein bisschen einließt, wirst du ne menge andere dinge finden die man der fritzbox beibringen kann. 

Das teil ist echt nen kleines Hightecgerät.  

Hier ne kleine liste mit welchen Funktionen du deine Fritzbox erweitern kannst sofern du dich mit Linux auskennst. 

http://www.freetz.org/wiki/packages 

Sollte ich mich irren lasse ich mich gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## gdfan (5. August 2009)

Gutes Tutorial. Werde ich nacher mal ausprobieren. Vielen Dank für deine Mühe.
Ein kleiner Tip noch: Ich würde die Bilder direkt in den Text einbinden


----------



## Black_Beetle (5. August 2009)

Naja bissel groß aber naja. Hoffe es passt so. So bisschen angepasst. ^^


----------



## K3n$! (6. August 2009)

Ich find, dass die bisschen sehr groß sind.
Ich glaub, hier gibts auch so eine Regel, dass Bilder nicht über eine bestimmte Größe groß sein dürfen. Und selbst auf meinem 22" muss ich scrollen, um alles zu sehen.

Am besten du verkleinerst die mal und dann aber trotzdem im Text lassen. 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## hugo04 (8. April 2010)

Hi, hat eigentlich einer von euch noch ne gute Idee, wie man die Freigabe der Medien beschränken kann?

Ich würde gern nur bestimmte Film-Ordner auf der PS3 angezeigt bekommen, habe aber keine Idee wo ich das konfigurieren kann.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. April 2010)

Ich glaub das geht nicht, die Fritz!Box ist schließlich nur ein rudimentärer Mediaserver. Dafür brauchst du was anderes. Das einzige was du probieren kannst, ist die Ordner zu verstecken die du nicht haben willst, vielleicht zeigt die FB die dann nicht an.

Im Grunde sind das nette Spielereien, genau wie die FTP Funktion, aber wenn mans "richtig" machen will braucht man einen eigenen kleinen Server oder zumindest einen richtigen Streamer.

Ich hab zwar auch eine FritzBox, benutz sie aber nur als Router, weil auch die Routerfunktionen der FB klasse sind.


----------



## Stevie79 (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin neu hier weil ich mich micht dem Thema Fritzbox und Mediaserver erst seit kurzem beschäftige. Ich wollte fragen wie ich es schaffe das ich über das Netzwerk meine Festplatte als Netzwerkspeicher einrichten kann umso Daten von PC auf die Platte zu kopieren?


----------

